# Pes 2014



## Lucocco Franfrescone (12 Giugno 2013)

Tutto su *Pes 2014*

Ecco il *trailer ufficiale*

*Video* da Youtube


----------



## juventino (12 Giugno 2013)

Il Fox Engine ha migliorato le animazioni, ma ancora non mi convincono del tutto. Spero facciano un bel gioco perchè dopo il trailer di FIFA 14 (identintico a FIFA 13 e quindi molto male) c'è il rischio concreto che non prenda nessun gioco di calcio quest'anno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Giugno 2013)

fifa 14 dal trailer non si capisce nulla.. ma anche sto pes mi sembra la solita cessata degli ultimi anni


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Giugno 2013)

Bisogna giocarci.

Certo, non che le premesse siano buone per nessuno dei due titoli


----------



## juventino (13 Giugno 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> fifa 14 dal trailer non si capisce nulla.. ma anche sto pes mi sembra la solita cessata degli ultimi anni



La mia paura con FIFA e di trovarmi a spendere 70 euro per lo stesso gioco dell'anno prima (cosa che è successa con FIFA 13). Questo Pes boh col nuovo motore grafico mi da quantomeno lo stimolo di provare la demo quando uscirà. Ma diciamo che al momento sono più propenso a non prendere nessuno dei due.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Giugno 2013)

il trailer fa abbastanza cagotto,credo che andrò comunque su fifa in caso deciderò di spendere soldi per un gioco di calcio


----------



## DannySa (13 Giugno 2013)

Ma la demo quando la fanno uscire? solito anticipo di ventordici mesi? quindi tra tipo 2-3 gg online la prima delle 8-9 che sforneranno.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Giugno 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> La mia paura con FIFA e di trovarmi a spendere 70 euro per lo stesso gioco dell'anno prima (cosa che è successa con FIFA 13).



Dipende dalla console su cui lo giocherai.Chi lo ha provato sulla next gen dice che le meccaniche sono molto diverse,mentre per le vecchie console si parla sostanzialmente di un semplice upgrade.


----------



## robs91 (13 Giugno 2013)

Giudizi molto positivi da quelli che lo hanno provato all' E3.Con il nuove motore grafico addio binari,nuove animazioni e fisica della palla decisamente migliorata, finalmente separata da quella dei calciatori.
Non so se lo prenderò( ormai giochi di calcio mi annoiano),vedremo la demo.


----------



## juventino (13 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Dipende dalla console su cui lo giocherai.Chi lo ha provato sulla next gen dice che le meccaniche sono molto diverse,mentre per le vecchie console si parla sostanzialmente di un semplice upgrade.



Staremo a vedere. Alla fine nei giochi di calcio ciò che è decisivo è la demo, poco da fare.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Giugno 2013)

Mi sembra molto diverso, spero sia tutt'altra cosa rispetto alla vaccata di quest'anno anche perché un altro anno con quella busta di rifiuti organici di Fifa non me lo faccio


----------



## Butcher (14 Giugno 2013)

FIFA 14 sarà uguale al 13 su vecchia gen (come quando si ebbe il passaggio dalla 2 alla 3). PES ormai non è un gioco di calcio con quei robot.


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Giugno 2013)

si ma i fumogeni accesi sugli spalti e le coreografie???
spettacolooooo!!!fifa da questo punto di vista dovrebbe un pò migliorare..il pubblico è piattissimo,commento inascoltabile


----------



## Stex (17 Giugno 2013)

i trailer non servono a nulla se nn fanno vedere il gameplay.


----------



## hiei87 (22 Giugno 2013)

Ho visto un video sul gameplay e mi è parso abbastanza imbarazzante....Mi sa che ci ritoccherà un altro anno senza un gioco di calcio fatto come si deve...


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (31 Luglio 2013)

Eurogamer lo ha testato

PES 2014 preview: Why I'll be making the switch back this year

Credo che il titolo dica tutto ....

Is it more realistic than FIFA, or previous versions? No. But I don't think realism is what matters here - people didn't love PES 5 and 6 because they were especially realistic. It's faster, it's slicker - it's simply more enjoyable. And it's not lacking in depth, either.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Luglio 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Eurogamer lo ha testato
> 
> PES 2014 preview: Why I'll be making the switch back this year
> 
> ...


Ohhhhhhh   sembra uno che ne capisce, speriamo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (31 Luglio 2013)

sembra migliorato,ma continuerò a prendere fifa per sicurezza


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (31 Luglio 2013)

Una cosa buona è che sarà reinserita la modalità Campionato, dopo le lamentele dell'anno scorso...


----------



## Doctore (4 Agosto 2013)

Il panorama dei giochi di calcio rappresenta il parlamento italiano...Non esiste un alternativa valida


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Agosto 2013)

Bah, nei movimenti mi sembrano sempre molto legnosi.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (12 Agosto 2013)

Le impressioni delle persone che lo hanno provato sono stra positive


----------



## Livestrong (12 Agosto 2013)

Aspetterò le recensioni, potrebbe essere il mio primo gioco in next gen


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (12 Agosto 2013)

Non uscirà per console next generation


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Agosto 2013)

Infatti il gioco uscirà solo su PS3 (ovviamente parlando di console Sony) a differenza di Fifa 14 che uscirà anche su PS4.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (12 Agosto 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Le impressioni delle persone che lo hanno provato sono stra positive



Bene bene, io come al solito lo prenderò per PC.
Chissà tra quanti anni avremo la Premier licenziata e le nazionali con nomi reali


----------



## Livestrong (12 Agosto 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Non uscirà per console next generation



Azz... Bella roba


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (13 Agosto 2013)

Eurogamer: "è la più pura e raffinata espressione di questo sport, soprattutto in confronto al "danaroso" rivale".

Everyeye: "PES questa volta è pronto. Se Konami sarà in grado di imbroccare anche le ultime due o tre limature, e correggere qualche problema ancora grossolano, ne vedremo veramente delle belle. Noi siamo fiduciosi, quest'anno più che mai". 

Multiplayer: "già adesso si percepisce molto bene come l'ultima simulazione calcistica di Konami sia un prodotto tutto nuovo e migliore sotto diversi punti di vista, non solo quello tecnico. La fiducia è quindi tanta e le correzioni da fare unicamente legate al bilanciamento delle novità, per avere nuovamente il Pro Evolution Soccer che tutti stiamo aspettando"

SpazioGames: "Il gameplay più lento e riflessivo pone l’accento sulla maggiore abilità del giocatore pad alla mano, con un sistema di tattiche e schemi più semplicistico ma comunque profondo".


----------



## prebozzio (13 Agosto 2013)

Negli ultimi anni sono passato, con soddisfazione, a Fifa, ma sarei ben felice se Konami tornasse a produrre un gioco di qualità come tra 1998 e primi anni 2000.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Agosto 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> SpazioGames: "Il gameplay più lento e riflessivo pone l’accento sulla maggiore abilità del giocatore pad alla mano, con un sistema di tattiche e schemi più semplicistico ma comunque profondo".



Ora inizio a sentire la puzza di cose marroni


----------



## Miro (13 Agosto 2013)

Già con PES 2013 si era visto un grandissimo balzo in avanti...questo nuovo capitolo probabilmente non lo comprerò, ma mi fa piacere che Konami si sia rimessa in piedi.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Agosto 2013)

Potrebbe essere interessante. Tanto FIFA o lo si prende per Next-Gen o non si prende


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Agosto 2013)

Allora la Play4 la compro ad Agosto prossimo tipo, gira che ti rigira provo tutti i giochi ma poi torno sempre a PES


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (13 Agosto 2013)

NOTIZIA BOMBA

Pes costerà 49 euro


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (15 Agosto 2013)

BELLO


----------



## ed.vedder77 (19 Agosto 2013)

Non sembrerebbe per niente male...speriamo


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Agosto 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> gameplay più lento e riflessivo


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (21 Agosto 2013)

Ufficiale! PES 2014 uscirà in Italia il 19 Settembre per PC, PS3 e Xbox 360. La demo sarà disponibile l'11 Settembre per PS3, il giorno dopo per Xbox 360.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (21 Agosto 2013)

Pes 2014 vince il titolo di miglior gioco sportivo al Gamescom 2013


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (21 Agosto 2013)




----------



## Livestrong (21 Agosto 2013)

Fosse uscito per next gen l'avrei preso, ma così....


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (21 Agosto 2013)

Quello che è certo, è che la demo sarà fedele al gioco
Quindi avremo una settimana intera per valutarla prima dell'uscita del titolo


----------



## ed.vedder77 (22 Agosto 2013)

dai che quest anno torno a pes!


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (24 Agosto 2013)

Tenetevi forte ....

SARANNO PREVISTE PARTITE 11 VS. 11 ONLINE


----------



## Butcher (24 Agosto 2013)

Mah, a me i calciatori di PES sembrano sempre dei manichini imbottiti e dei robot su pattini quando corrono...


----------



## Djici (24 Agosto 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Tenetevi forte ....
> 
> SARANNO PREVISTE PARTITE 11 VS. 11 ONLINE



spettacolare


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Agosto 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Tenetevi forte ....
> 
> SARANNO PREVISTE PARTITE 11 VS. 11 ONLINE



Sono anni che su FIFA è così però, non è niente di che, anzi... Trovi sempre gente che scarta col portiere e via dicendo


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Agosto 2013)

La Demo l'11 Settembre.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (29 Agosto 2013)

Brutte notizie

- niente pioggia
- solo 20 stadi
- meno squadre


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Agosto 2013)

Per la pioggia e stadi mi può andare. Mi dispiace un pò per le squadre. Ma ci saranno ancora quelle squadre inventate vero?


----------



## Miro (29 Agosto 2013)

Meno squadre europee, il numero totale invece dovrebbe essere di più visto che hanno aggiunto il campionato argentino e le 32 squadre della AFC Champions League.


----------



## dyablo65 (29 Agosto 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> La Demo l'11 Settembre.



azzzz data icoraggiante.....


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Agosto 2013)

Che significa niente pioggia?  

Per le squadre... Ma chi strabazzo se ne frega del campionato argentino???


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Agosto 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Che significa niente pioggia?
> 
> Per le squadre... Ma chi strabazzo se ne frega del campionato argentino???



Io non le ho MAI usate, se non per qualche amichevole ma sempre contro di me. Preferirei qualche altra squadra europea.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Agosto 2013)

Va be ma le squadre le patchi, quello è il meno...

Ma che scelta è levare la pioggia ?


----------



## juventino (29 Agosto 2013)

La notizia peggiore è l'eliminazione dell'editor degli stadi imho. L'editor è da sempre uno dei punti di forza di PES.


----------



## Miro (29 Agosto 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Che significa niente pioggia?
> 
> Per le squadre... Ma chi strabazzo se ne frega del campionato argentino???



In Sudamerica PES vende molto e di conseguenza cercano di allargare il bacino di utenti; anche l'introduzione della Champions League Asiatica va vista in questa ottica, per far vendere di più il gioco in Asia.



Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Va be ma le squadre le patchi, quello è il meno...
> 
> Ma che scelta è levare la pioggia ?



Hanno detto che non sono riusciti a implementare per bene gli effetti della pioggia nel contesto di una partita (scivolate, effetto del pallone bagnato etc.) e quindi anzichè fare una ciofeca hanno preferito togliere tutto.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Agosto 2013)

E' vergognoso col budget che ha la Konami che non ci siano programmatori in grado di implementare la pioggia in un gioco, li avrei licenziati già tutti

Spero magari in una patch... 

Comunque sì effettivamente hai ragione [MENTION=137]Miro[/MENTION], però com'è che Fifa riesce a mettere tutti quei campionati e Pes nemmeno la metà?


----------



## Miro (29 Agosto 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> E' vergognoso col budget che ha la Konami che non ci siano programmatori in grado di implementare la pioggia in un gioco, li avrei licenziati già tutti
> 
> Spero magari in una patch...
> 
> Comunque sì effettivamente hai ragione [MENTION=137]Miro[/MENTION], però com'è che Fifa riesce a mettere tutti quei campionati e Pes nemmeno la metà?



Hanno cambiato motore fisico rispetto al PES 2013 e quindi probabilmente devono perfezionarlo.
Per quanto riguarda le licenze, la EA ha ancora diverse esclusive (ad esempio Premier e Bundesliga) e quest'anno sono andati forte sulle licenze degli stadi, elemento in cui i vecchi FIFA peccavano (su FIFA 13 mancava il Camp Nou ); se la EA fa scopa con tutte le licenze c'è poco da fare.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Agosto 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Hanno cambiato motore fisico rispetto al PES 2013 e quindi probabilmente devono perfezionarlo.
> Per quanto riguarda le licenze, la EA ha ancora diverse esclusive (ad esempio Premier e Bundesliga) e quest'anno sono andati forte sulle licenze degli stadi, elemento in cui i vecchi FIFA peccavano (su FIFA 13 mancava il Camp Nou ); se la EA fa scopa con tutte le licenze c'è poco da fare.


Sì ma sarai d'accordo con me che la non pioggia non è una piccola mancanza, non dirmi che nei vecchi PES non sfruttavi il bagnato per cross bassi, scivolate, passaggi 

Solo per il multiplayer è un'ottima mancanza, visto che la pioggia fa sempre laggare  

Va speriamo bene, sennò, come al solito, mi devo aggiornare qualche PES vecchio


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (29 Agosto 2013)

Comunque ieri è stato rilasciata una vecchia demo per errore
Dicono tutti che sia molto bello


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Settembre 2013)

rotfl, balotelli che fa la rissa


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (10 Settembre 2013)

Vi ricordo che domani esce la demo in Europa
Mentre, per chi ha un account USA, la troverete già stasera intorno alle 22

squadre della demo:

Bayern Munich
Santos FC
Manchester United
Colo-Colo
Boca Juniors
England
Germany
Italy
Spain
France
Portugal


----------



## Doctore (10 Settembre 2013)

3-0 per la germania contro l italia solo nei videogiochi


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (10 Settembre 2013)

è uscita la demo sullo store americano


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (11 Settembre 2013)

Ma io non ci voglio credere, niente demo per PC


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (11 Settembre 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma io non ci voglio credere, niente demo per PC



.... Senza parole


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Settembre 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma io non ci voglio credere, niente demo per PC



che nervoso


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Settembre 2013)

Non mi è dispiaciuto, anzi, è carino

Però più di 30€ non li spenderei


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (11 Settembre 2013)

è un gioco totalmente diverso rispetto all'anno scorso
a volte avverto un pò di pesantezza nei giocatori
diciamo che questo Pes è l'inizio di una nuova era
sono convinto che Pes 2015 sarà fenomenale


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Settembre 2013)

provata la demo anche di pes...diciamo che mi è piaciuto...come gameplay è sicuramente migliorato moltissimo!ma per il momento penso che prenderò ancora fifa(sia per le licenze,sia perchè lo preferisco ancora)...però sicuramente il gap tra i due si è ridotto e questo incentiverà EAsports a portare di anno in anno delle novità di un certo livello


----------



## alexrossonero (12 Settembre 2013)

Provato. Devo dire che hanno fatto passi da gigante, ora si può finalmente dire un buon competitor di fifa, anche se a mio avviso quest'ultimo resta più simulativo. Credo che il passo alla next gen di pes, il prossimo anno, possa regalarci una sfida davvero alla pari. Vedremo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Settembre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Provato. Devo dire che hanno fatto passi da gigante, ora si può finalmente dire un buon competitor di fifa, anche se a mio avviso quest'ultimo resta più simulativo. Credo che il passo alla next gen di pes, il prossimo anno, possa regalarci una sfida davvero alla pari. Vedremo.



Vero.

Una sorta di controsorpasso alla EA, dopo che proprio EA con l'avvento della PS3\360 attuò il sorpasso feroce a Konami.

Speriamo, l'importante è avere giochi belli. E' palese che la EA abbia fatto l'errore di Konami di 5 anni fa, sedendosi sugli allori


----------



## Butcher (12 Settembre 2013)

Aahahahh ma stiamo scherzando?! Sono morto dalle risate appena iniziata la partita!
Grafica in game dall'alto da PS1!!! Sono quadrati i giocatori!!! aahahahaa ma dai!
Le texture lasciano anche le scie come nei giochi vecchi


----------



## hiei87 (12 Settembre 2013)

Provata la demo...Effettivamente è migliorato rispetto all'anno scorso, però secondo me ancora non ci siamo. I movimenti dei giocatori sono ancora poco fluidi, e sembra non si possa giocare senza fare numeri o tocchi di palla particolari. Anche i movimenti dei compagni e l'intelligenza artificiale non sono ancora abbastanza realistici. Peccato, perchè la grafica spacca, e i giocatori sono tutti, ma veramente tutti, realizzati con accuratezza, cosa che purtroppo non si può dire di Fifa (almeno per quel che riguarda Fifa 13)
In definitiva, anche quest anno andrò con Fifa, anche se ho la sensazione che nel giro di un paio d'anni possa esserci un nuovo sorpasso di Pes....


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (12 Settembre 2013)

Io come al solito lo prenderò per Pc. Poi con le varie patch in giro per il web si riesce a farlo diventare un gioco serio


----------



## juventino (13 Settembre 2013)

La Demo mi è piaciuta molto, lo ammetto. Quest'anno potrei prenderlo per Ps3 in attesa di FIFA next-gen.


----------



## Morghot (15 Settembre 2013)

Ma le demo non contatele neanche, cioè fan sempre cagarissimo, mai vista una demo di gioco di calcio decente, quelle di pes fan sempre ridere, per fortuna poi è un altra cosa.

EDIT: una domandina, ma il gioco è multilingua o se lo compro per esempio da the hut mi ritrovo solo con la telecronaca inglese? E' da un po' che non prendo pes e non son aggiornato su ste cose.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Settembre 2013)

Si può trovare già in giro su siti affidabili, col cavolo che lo compro ad occhi chiusi


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (18 Settembre 2013)

dovrebbe essere multilingua
comunque la konami ha già rilasciato la prima patch per migliore il gameplay di gioco


----------



## 2515 (18 Settembre 2013)

la demo lasciatela perdere, ha sempre fatto schifo rispetto al gioco poi uscito, e io gioco a pes da quando è uscito il primo per playstation 2.

La mia formazione titolare del master sarà più o meno questa:

Perin
De Sciglio Marquinhos Varane Alaba
Verratti Pogba
Gotze Wilshere El Shaarawy
Balotelli


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (18 Settembre 2013)

Ma hanno rimesso il campionato vero? Lo spero.


----------



## Morghot (18 Settembre 2013)

Io uso sempre la formazione di pes per il campionato master con i giocatori inventati (che ormai son entrati nel mio cuore).

Castello/castolo forevvah, un volta ho portato la squadra sul tetto d'europa e LUI era capocannoniere della competizione, un annata incredibile


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (18 Settembre 2013)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Io uso sempre la formazione di pes per il campionato master con i giocatori inventati (che ormai son entrati nel mio cuore).
> 
> Castello/castolo forevvah, un volta ho portato la squadra sul tetto d'europa e LUI era capocannoniere della competizione, un annata incredibile


Ahah anche io, ma l'ho fatto una volta solamente. Ero arrivato in Serie A, ma poi non penso di aver continuato.. Ma parlo di 2-3 anni fa.


----------



## juventino (18 Settembre 2013)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Io uso sempre la formazione di pes per il campionato master con i giocatori inventati (che ormai son entrati nel mio cuore).
> 
> Castello/castolo forevvah, un volta ho portato la squadra sul tetto d'europa e LUI era capocannoniere della competizione, un annata incredibile



Ivarov, Stremer, Minanda, Barota, Njorgo, Macco per fare altri nomi storici 
Uno squadrone


----------



## Miro (18 Settembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ivarov, Stremer, Minanda, Barota, Njorgo, Macco per fare altri nomi storici
> Uno squadrone



E Valeny? e Celnili? 
L'unico che diventava vagamente forte era il terzino sinistro Jaric, dopo qualche anno arrivava ad avere 97 e passa in punizioni.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (19 Settembre 2013)

Ho provato il 2014 ma sul mio pc non gira, cioè anche a qualità bassa va a rallentatore. Devono aver aumentato le richieste in termini di processore e memoria della scheda video perchè il 2013 mi girava bene.
Pazienza.


----------



## Morghot (19 Settembre 2013)

Son felice ci siano altri estimatori di questi campioni, quanti aneddoti ci hanno lasciato, troppo immensi 

Il più forte di tutti recentemente (fermo restando che al 2013 non ho giocato) era palmieri dalla primavera, cioè a 20 anni era tipo uno dei più forti difensori al mondo! Comunque vediamo, l'ho preso e comincerò la master appena fanno un po' di fo (per ps3) decenti... anzi devo aspettare la serie B, nel mentre mi alleno  .


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Settembre 2013)

Mi sta piacendo, un altro gioco rispetto al 13


----------



## carlocarlo (20 Settembre 2013)

ogni anno lo provo, e non riesco a fare piu di una partita. scaffale anche quest'anno. scandaloso che io da quando è uscito fifa 10 ho fatto 4 partite a pes e oggi con la modalita superstar ho vinto 3 a 1 contro il chelsea.


----------



## Aphex (26 Settembre 2013)

Ma 'sta roba è vera ? 
Sul web girano immagini inquietanti di alcuni volti, tipo Milito che pare un attore di Beautiful.


----------



## juventino (26 Settembre 2013)

Aphex ha scritto:


> Ma 'sta roba è vera ?
> Sul web girano immagini inquietanti di alcuni volti, tipo Milito che pare un attore di Beautiful.



Quest'anno han fatto la scanface solo di 200 giocatori perché (a detta di Konami) non avevano tempo.


----------



## Miro (26 Settembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Quest'anno han fatto la scanface solo di 200 giocatori perché (a detta di Konami) non avevano tempo.



Più che altro avendo cambiato motore fisico e grafico hanno dovuto fare tutto da capo anzichè copia-incollare dal 13.
Hanno detto che comunque vogliono rilasciare patch gratuite con cui aggiungere oltre 800 volti.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Settembre 2013)

Risulta essere semplice in alcune situazioni di gioco in cui la COM si impalla completamente e non sa cosa adonna fare. Sembra un giochino di calcio nuovo nuovo in fase beta, dovrebbero venderlo a 20 euro, c'è l'impegno ma non è completo.

Nonostante questo risulta abbastanza piacevole ma alla lunga noiosetto

Devo ancora provarlo con amici, quello è il vero banco di prova


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Settembre 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Hanno detto che comunque vogliono rilasciare patch gratuite con cui aggiungere oltre 800 volti.



speriamo, alcuni volti sono veramente osceni


----------



## iceman. (27 Settembre 2013)

Aphex ha scritto:


> Ma 'sta roba è vera ?
> Sul web girano immagini inquietanti di alcuni volti, tipo Milito che pare un attore di Beautiful.



AHAHAHAH che schifio


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Settembre 2013)

la demo non è neanche malaccio, ma lagga in maniera impressionante.


----------



## BB7 (8 Ottobre 2013)

L'ho appena "preso" sul pc. Come giocabilità anche se non l'ho ancora provato a fondo non mi sembra male però le facce dei giocatori e il design dei Menù sono davvero pessimi


----------



## Hammer (8 Ottobre 2013)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Il più forte di tutti recentemente (fermo restando che al 2013 non ho giocato) era palmieri dalla primavera, cioè a 20 anni era tipo uno dei più forti difensori al mondo!



L'IMMENSO Palmieri  arrivava almeno a 95


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (27 Aprile 2014)

Ragazzi, una domanda. Comprandolo adesso avrei le rose aggiornate al mercato di gennaio? Pensavo di prenderlo perchè in quanto a modalità di gioco secondo me da le piste a Fifa, che è sicuramente meglio in termini di grafica ma negli ultimi tempi mi sta un pò stufando... La carriera è noiosissima, il campionato non mi piace per la mancanza delle coppe europee, e FUT è bello ma nulla di che...
Che dite? Su amazon l'avevo visto a 20 euro..


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Aprile 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, una domanda. Comprandolo adesso avrei le rose aggiornate al mercato di gennaio?



Di default no,ma sicuramente ti chiederà di scaricare una patch appena lo fai partire (o al limite potrai scaricare le rose aggiornate in-game).


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (27 Aprile 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Di default no,ma sicuramente ti chiederà di scaricare una patch appena lo fai partire (o al limite potrai scaricare le rose aggiornate in-game).



Si ok mi farà scaricare l'aggiornamento infatti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2014)

A ma c'è qualcuno che l ha comprato allora ...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (28 Aprile 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A ma c'è qualcuno che l ha comprato allora ...



Io non ancora ma pensavo di prenderlo. Come già detto Fifa può essere bello finchè vuoi, ma in termini di modalità di gioco è scarno. Si salva FUT ma per il resto secondo me non merita tutti gli elogi che gli fanno. PES è sicuramente peggiorato negli ultimi anni, lo dico da pessaro, ma quando lo avevo due anni fa per PC era divertente fare la Master, o i vari campionati con incluse anche le coppe.
Comunque sia, era solo un'idea forse investirò su Dark Souls o Demon's Souls


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Io non ancora ma pensavo di prenderlo. Come già detto Fifa può essere bello finchè vuoi, ma in termini di modalità di gioco è scarno. Si salva FUT ma per il resto secondo me non merita tutti gli elogi che gli fanno. PES è sicuramente peggiorato negli ultimi anni, lo dico da pessaro, ma quando lo avevo due anni fa per PC era divertente fare la Master, o i vari campionati con incluse anche le coppe.
> Comunque sia, era solo un'idea forse investirò su Dark Souls o Demon's Souls



Allora , è vero in parte quello che dici.. io sono e sempre sarà un pessaro nel cuore .. li ho giocati TUTTI poi un giorno preso dalla disperazione mi sono fatto prestare FIFA da un mio amico.. e che te devo dì.. un altro mondo.. 
meno giocabilità..vero.. se per giocabilità intendiamo NON corrispondenza alla realtà.. fifa è molto piu reale di pes .. le partite possono finire 0 a 0 .. se invece vuoi qualcosa di piu divertente sicuramente PES ( i vecchi PES ) lo erano molto di piu ... 

detto questo mi piange il cuore.. mai e poi mai avrei pensato di passare a FIFA .. per di più su XBOX .. hahaha io super pessaro e PlayStation dipendente..


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (28 Aprile 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Allora , è vero in parte quello che dici.. io sono e sempre sarà un pessaro nel cuore .. li ho giocati TUTTI poi un giorno preso dalla disperazione mi sono fatto prestare FIFA da un mio amico.. e che te devo dì.. un altro mondo..
> meno giocabilità..vero.. se per giocabilità intendiamo NON corrispondenza alla realtà.. fifa è molto piu reale di pes .. le partite possono finire 0 a 0 .. se invece vuoi qualcosa di piu divertente sicuramente PES ( i vecchi PES ) lo erano molto di piu ...
> 
> detto questo mi piange il cuore.. mai e poi mai avrei pensato di passare a FIFA .. per di più su XBOX .. hahaha io super pessaro e PlayStation dipendente..



Eeeh ti capisco in pieno. Fifa è molto realistico, per me questo è importante ma non è l'unica cosa che voglio da un gioco di calcio. PES su PC che avevo penso nel 2012 con le varie Patch trovate in rete era formidabile e mi teneva incollato al pc per ore, anche se il gioco era decisamente meno reale di Fifa.

Non so, ci devo pensare...


----------

